# 1986 BMW 325es



## ConnerRoberts (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys; my first thread! Anyways, I got a 86 325es and i'm trying to get it running. Its been sitting for 10 years; what should I do? I currently am trying to get the fuel injectors changed, but I can't get the intake manifold off. How do I do it? Thanks guys!


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome! I'd visit and read previous posts in the E30 section - appropriate for your car. There is also a regional section to find other owners near you.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=96
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=71

You'd also be well-served purchasing a copy of the Robert Bentley E30 repair manual, easily found from Amazon or eBay.
http://www.amazon.com/BMW-Series-Service-Manual-1984-1990/dp/0837616476/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389572165&sr=8-1&keywords=bentley+bmw+e30

http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/index.php is an E30-specific forum. Check it out, and the regional section for owners near you.


----------

